# I'm now retired



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Today I retire from 35 1/2 years of service as a Provincial Correctional Officer. 
I processed my last new arrival and did my last patrol to say my goodbyes. Even many of the inmates wished me a happy retirement. It was difficult handing in my badge, pepper spray, handcuffs and notebook. The old jail was like my second home and the routines have been part of my life since college graduation.

The staff I worked with were a great group. They put on a surprise BBQ party for me yesterday afternoon in the jail parking lot. Lots of retirees and off-duty staff showed up to wish me the best. The afternoon was filled with smiles and laughs. I actually managed to keep my emotions in check.

One of the officers is an extremely talented artist and drew an excellent caricature as a gift. He designed one of me that was signed by many staff like a giant card. Everyone knows I'm a slingshot addict so he added that feature.

I feel like I did my best during my career and was appreciated very much. My forever plan was make some sort of difference in such an inherently negative workplace. It's not a job for everyone but I managed to get through without damage.

As I said to many staff today, it was a good career choice and I would do it all over again. Sentence satisfied... this civil servant is retired!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations on a rewarding career.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Congratulations!!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

CONGRATS, and enjoy retirement


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations . Retirement is a big life adjustment for a man . The quietness takes some time to get used to . Old memories return . ( Good and bad ) Enjoy the freedom. In some ways its like being a kid again . Stay busy in a fun way .


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Congratulations and thank you for your many years of service.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations!

Welcome to the club!

Looks like your dues are all paid up.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats on retiring! If you don't have one, get a gym membership, sign up for Tai Chi or anything that will keep your butt out of a chair.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

and you're an archer as well!! you might start running out of hobbies


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats now you gotta more time to do some shooting


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent join the crew! You definitely deserve it. It takes time to adjust.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow, you have been blessed.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Congratulations. Thank you for your service.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congats, my man!!!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Congrats on retirement. Hope it is grand for you and hoping to join you there in a few years.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I have the utmost respect for those with the foresight to choose a career and stay with it until retirement. *



*You're relatively young and in great health with a new blank canvas to fill - what a beautiful place to be.*



*Congratulations, you've sure earned it.*


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

As others have said, keep your body and mind active as you begin this new chapter of life.

And congratulations!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yea!!!!! Congratulations! Before long you'll say "how did I ever find time to work ". lol 
Congratulations buddy!!


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yer real work begins NOO!!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Congratulation, bud!!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Congratulations now you can experience freedom of the finest kind!


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

congratulations!!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool and congrats on the retirement 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations and Welcome to a new adventure in life.Thank you for your service.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Congratulations!!! Im just waiting got at 5 or 6 more yrs. I hope you enjoy retirement to the max. And maybe do some more of those long distance bb shots, I love those ! they are inspiring.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow! Congrats Todd! Enjoy your retirement!!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Retirement is a full time career move... No more days off and no more weekends


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations, I hope you enjoy retirement as much as I do.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Many thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

Enjoy your pension Sir... you earned it! Stay active and fit, fill your days with things and people you enjoy.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Congratulations on your retirement, especially after 35 yrs in a difficult job such as that. Make sure you have lots to keep you busy as the change can be challenging mentally. But you have slingshots so you should be fine. All the best.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Congrats on a job well done! I myself have so far failed twice now at retirement so you are on your own from here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

